# 1232 Delhi jon boat mod



## taterosu (May 18, 2011)

Hey guys. I was going to wait intill I was finished but decide to go ahead and post. I should be done by the of this weekend but thought someone might see something wrong. It will be easier to fix now then once I put the carpet down. I might have went a little overboard on the front deck and bait tank/beer cooler. :lol: First thing this weekend is test run to make sure the added weight isnt too much. I hope I didnt make a submarine. Then all I lack is carpet, numbers, two cover (one on the front deck and one for the very back) and finish up the wiring and switch boxes. Questions, comments, and suggestions are welcome!


----------



## taterosu (May 18, 2011)

Sorry must have had too many pics. it cut the first ones off.  Theres lots more pics if anyone wants to see them. I just hand picked the best of each step. Sorry again about the order of them. I didnt know there was a limit. This is my first build. I can say I have a new respect for the incredible amout time it takes to complete a mod. Thanks for all the info everyone has posted, Ive learned alot. Ready to get this one done so I can start another one!


----------



## LeviStevenson (May 18, 2011)

Holy crap I did my same boat as yours the same color as yours. Gloss sail blue? I did my interior almond though. I decked mine similar.....tons of aluminum and signs.....tons of time. Pm me and I'll email ya some pictures....I can't post from my phone.


----------



## taterosu (May 18, 2011)

I think the paint I bought was called true blue. I cant take credit for the colors though, I borrowed off of Russ's 12 ft alumacraft project. I know the black will get hot but it will be mostly carpet when Im done. I just liked the way the two colors looked together. :lol: I found a guy that had a bunch of old interstate road sign for the deck. He took scrap price for the so I bought 15. They measure 3 by 4 but the corners are rounded so I lost about three in. off of that to square them up.


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 18, 2011)

looks great. I was digging the colors too...the black and blue is a possibility for me now. I was going to go with a navy blue and perhaps a steel gray. So I understand there are other options besides steelflex - what are those options and what do I need to do in terms of prep, primer, etc? 

Again, awesome build.


----------



## FFDOZIER (May 19, 2011)

Boat looks good buddy, especially the paint.


----------



## taterosu (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words. 


I bought a self etching primer in a spray can from walmart. I also used spray cans to paint with. Thats my first big paint job. Next boat I do will be put on with a spray gun instead lol my fingers still hurt. 23 cans of spray paint at 3 something a can. It was way more expensive in the spray cans. I didnt use steelflex because I didnt have any leaks. I have put down epoxy coating before and know that it takes alot of work.




Pic of the primer can


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 19, 2011)

taterosu said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> 
> I bought a self etching primer in a spray can from walmart. I also used spray cans to paint with. Thats my first big paint job. Next boat I do will be put on with a spray gun instead lol my fingers still hurt. 23 cans of spray paint at 3 something a can. It was way more expensive in the spray cans. I didnt use steelflex because I didnt have any leaks. I have put down epoxy coating before and know that it takes alot of work.
> ...



Whatever you do...don't by the wagner spray gun...it sucks!


----------



## taterosu (May 19, 2011)

Ok I will remember that lol


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 20, 2011)

taterosu said:


> Ok I will remember that lol



Nice waste of $100. Loud as hell and oversprays like beeeyotch


----------



## taterosu (May 22, 2011)

Ok... Got everything but the final connections, switch board in the back, and the aux power port installed. Looks like two to three more hours but as normal, Im out of materials again #-o Now Just need to find a trailer...


----------



## FFDOZIER (May 22, 2011)

Looks great buddy. One of the better 1232 mods that I've seen.


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 22, 2011)

where'd ya get the tinboats sticker?


----------



## taterosu (May 23, 2011)

FFDOZIER said:


> Looks great buddy. One of the better 1232 mods that I've seen.




Thanks.. one of the harder boats to do much with. The small size is a challenge.


----------



## taterosu (May 23, 2011)

haolehawaiian said:


> where'd ya get the tinboats sticker?




Theres a post under announcements. You have to pm Jim and he can give you the details. Think they are 5 bucks each.


----------



## Jim (May 26, 2011)

Awesome job man! :beer:


----------



## taterosu (May 26, 2011)

Thanks Jim!


----------



## Wld Fowl (May 28, 2011)

A lot of work and It looks great!!!!


----------



## taterosu (May 29, 2011)

Thanks Wild Fowl


----------



## Turbo7 (Oct 31, 2011)

I realey like your boat, I might try one like that.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sweet little rig you got there. Great Job =D>


----------



## weezer71 (Nov 21, 2011)

This boat looks great!! =D> You did a fantastic job. Approx how much for the aluminum framing for the amount that you used? Just curious.


----------



## RStewart (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice job tater. I like the livewell you built. I would be interested in how you built it.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks good. How's the stability on the water?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 14, 2012)

hey there! really nice build on your boat! i am so glad i found your build thread cause it appears we have the same exact boat!!! i just did a bunch of research to find out that my boat manufacturer is also Delhi and my boat is 12ft long... check out my build (in my signature) and tell me what you think! also... i am trying to find out max hp rating and max load/person capacity? you wouldnt happen to know that would you?


----------



## fishingTime (Nov 19, 2013)

is there owner still posting on here??


----------



## gillhunter (Nov 19, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334858#p334858 said:


> fishingTime » 22 minutes ago[/url]"]is there owner still posting on here??


If you want to know how active a member is check their profile. If they haven't posted in a couple of years chances are they aren't active. You could try to PM them.


----------

